# Motor Hiccup?



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Do you have a tach? Could be hitting the rev limiter.


----------



## ZackB (Aug 19, 2020)

NealXB2003 said:


> Do you have a tach? Could be hitting the rev limiter.


There’s no tachometer so I can just guess at RPM by ear.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Doesn't sounds like a prop issue to me... I would agree it seems more on the fuel side of things.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

ZackB said:


> There’s no tachometer so I can just guess at RPM by ear.


You are guessing rpms? I would start with a tiny tach to get an rpm reading before I attempted to diagnose! The rev limiter will do exactly as you describe. A fuel issue wouldn’t be “violent” like you say.


----------



## ZackB (Aug 19, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> You are guessing rpms? I would start with a tiny tach to get an rpm reading before I attempted to diagnose! The rev limiter will do exactly as you describe. A fuel issue wouldn’t be “violent” like you say.


Good call. I’ll check that out. Thank you.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

My Merc 35 has always had an intermittent miss when coming off high rpm's. Never been consistent enough for anyone to figure it out so I live with it. It is just a 1/2 second loss of power and then right back to where it was.


----------



## ZackB (Aug 19, 2020)

Old thread but wanted to update in case anyone else runs into this problem. It ended up being an RPM issue. The prop that came with the motor was over revving at WOT and hitting the rev limiter (just a couple people mentioned above) causing the jerk. So a couple weeks after the initial post I changed out the prop to one with an increased pitch. That fixed the problem and the motor has been running great ever since.

Also, big thanks to all the contributors on this message board. As a new boater and angler I’ve gained so much valuable info since joining.


----------



## larrybovee357 (9 mo ago)

ZackB said:


> There’s no tachometer so I can just guess at RPM by ear.


I bought a 2022 DF15A and I'm having the same issue with it sputtering or missing around 3/4 throttle. But, it was doing it at 1/4 throttle. It keeps getting better the more I run it. I don't have many hours on it (less than 10) I'm hoping it straightens out.


----------

